# VBA Laufzeitfehler 1004



## fonds (14. November 2008)

Hallo!

habe folgenden COde und bekomme den Laufzeitfehler 1004 an der markierten Stelle:

Sub CreatePivottables()
Dim ptCache As PivotCache
Dim ptTable As PivotTable
Dim i As Integer

With ActiveSheet
    For Each ptTable In .PivotTables
        ptTable.TableRange2.Delete
    Next ptTable
End With


Set ptCache = ActiveWorkbook.PivotCaches.Add(SourceType:=xlDatabase, SourceData:=ActiveSheet.UsedRange.Address)

Set ptTable = ptCache.CreatePivotTable(TableDestination:="", TableName:="PivotTable1")

With ptTable
.PivotFields("Basis_for_Reports.Fondsname").Orientation = xlPageField
.PivotFields("Channel").Orientation = xlPageField
.PivotFields("Country").Orientation = xlPageField
.PivotFields("Basis_for_Reports.Retail/Institutional").Orientation = xlPageField
.PivotFields("Basis_for_Reports.Region").Orientation = xlPageField
.PivotFields("ValidDate").Orientation = xlPageField
.PivotFields("Clients_for_Analysis").Orientation = xlRowField
.PivotFields("AUM").Orientation = xlDataField
.PivotFields("netflows_mtd").Orientation = xlDataField
.PivotFields("netflows_ytd").Orientation = xlDataField
End With




With ptTable
    With .PivotFields("Clients_for_Analysis")
        With .LabelRange
        .Interior.ColorIndex = 5
        .Font.Bold = True
        End With
        With .DataRange
        .Interior.ColorIndex = 34
        End With
    End With
    With .PivotFields("AUM")
With .LabelRange
        .Interior.ColorIndex = 3
        .Font.Bold = True
        End With
        With .DataRange
        Interior.ColorIndex = 38
        End With
    End With
End With


With ActiveSheet.PivotTables("PivotTable1").DataPivotField
        .Orientation = xlColumnField
        .Position = 1
End With


Cells.Replace What:="Summe von", Replacement:=" ", LookAt:=xlPart, _
    SearchOrder:=xlByRows, MatchCase:=False, SearchFormat:=False, _
    ReplaceFormat:=False


Columns("A:N").AutoFit

Set ptCache = Nothing
Set ptTable = Nothing

End Sub


Wie kann ich das Problem beheben?


----------



## fonds (14. November 2008)

und wie bekomme ich hier eine Sortierung Absteigend nach AUM hin?


----------

